# What jobs are recession proof?



## Punter44 (15 November 2008)

I am fairly new to this forum so apologies if this topic has come up before but with all the doom and gloom out there I was curious to hear everyone's opinion on what jobs they believe will stand up against a deep recession?


----------



## seamisty (15 November 2008)

Deckhands are always in demand in the fishing industry. WA  Southern Rock lobster season started today (west coast as well) People will always buy Australian caught seafood products. It doesn't matter if it is more expensive, it is such a superior product the industry often cannot keep up with demand. Mind you, I hear on a daily basis there are more and more mines going onto care and maintenance, 5 nickel ones on the Goldfields I heard about today. A lot of workers will have to lower their expectations of the high wages that they have become accustomed to and could well be thankfull of securing employment in areas that they have previously thought beneath them in wages and status. My opinion only. Seamisty


----------



## nunthewiser (15 November 2008)

Punter44 said:


> I am fairly new to this forum so apologies if this topic has come up before but with all the doom and gloom out there I was curious to hear everyone's opinion on what jobs they believe will stand up against a deep recession?




becoming a hooker crossed my mind


----------



## Punter44 (15 November 2008)

nunthewiser said:


> becoming a hooker crossed my mind





I thought about this one and will definately keep it in mind should I lose my job in IT. I just hope by that stage the ladies are into fat nerdy types....


----------



## CanOz (15 November 2008)

Basic food processing. Everyone must eat and during downturns... less time is spent at the pub and cafe's, restaurants in Western countries.

Convienient simple processed foods like vegetables and potatoes do well.

Cheers,


CanOz


----------



## Glen48 (15 November 2008)

Any thing to do with cars is a dud unless you are Wheel man for Bank robbers which will be in demand soon, Today paper tells Hair dressers are booming.


----------



## seamisty (15 November 2008)

Glen48 said:


> Any thing to do with cars is a dud unless you are Wheel man for Bank Robs which will be in demand soon, Today paper tells Hair dressers are booming.



I used to be in the home hairdressing industry and I am approached on a daily basis by former clients who simply cannot afford salon prices any more. Rents, wages, super, operating costs and increased product costs and taxes have to be passed on to clients. I presume there are other industry related occupations facing similar issues.Seamisty


----------



## chops_a_must (15 November 2008)

seamisty said:


> Deckhands are always in demand in the fishing industry. WA  Southern Rock lobster season started today (west coast as well) People will always buy Australian caught seafood products. It doesn't matter if it is more expensive, it is such a superior product the industry often cannot keep up with demand.



That fishery has just about collapsed though hasn't it?


----------



## seamisty (15 November 2008)

chops_a_must said:


> That fishery has just about collapsed though hasn't it?



None in our area chops but I beleive the West Coast rock lobster industry is maybe facing a quota system due to a severe downturn in catch and poor outlook for the future. Ours is not associated with them and we catch a different species. Our fishery is much smaller and has been strongly self regulated for many years as has the shark fishery here.. Also our product is superior and attracts a much better price. I am on the south coast. Seamisty


----------



## Pager (15 November 2008)

I doubt undertakers suffer a drop in business


----------



## BradK (15 November 2008)

Nurses, teachers, policeman


----------



## Julia (15 November 2008)

nunthewiser said:


> becoming a hooker crossed my mind



Would you be able to purchase Loss of Earnings insurance for this highly esteemed vocation should there be a downturn in business?
PS.  Not sure what the nunnery might have to say about such a suggestion!


----------



## seamisty (15 November 2008)

Pager said:


> I doubt undertakers suffer a drop in business



They may not suffer a drop in business, but they could well be met with more competition for their services. I live in a relatively small country town (1600) and in the past two weeks I see that two previously retired celebrants are advertising their services. They could well be victims of the credit crisis, sharemarket crash or just interest rate cuts, who knows, but it is quite obvious that some people who were previously retired are now looking for extra income. Seamisty


----------



## chops_a_must (15 November 2008)

seamisty said:


> None in our area chops but I beleive the West Coast rock lobster industry is maybe facing a quota system due to a severe downturn in catch and poor outlook for the future. Ours is not associated with them and we catch a different species. Our fishery is much smaller and has been strongly self regulated for many years as has the shark fishery here.. Also our product is superior and attracts a much better price. I am on the south coast. Seamisty




Sorry, got mixed up with the Western Rock Lobster. 

Yeah, that has always been closely monitored and had strict quotas on it. Despite that, still hasn't helped a lot.


----------



## seamisty (15 November 2008)

chops_a_must said:


> Sorry, got mixed up with the Western Rock Lobster.
> 
> Yeah, that has always been closely monitored and had strict quotas on it. Despite that, still hasn't helped a lot.



No previous quotas, just pot reductions on the west coast. SA has  quotas and seems to be working quite well, I will post a media article relevant to their fishery::::
Chinese demand pushes up lobster prices

Tuesday, 11/11/2008

The price of Southern rock lobster is breaking record levels in South Australia, selling for $100 a kilogram wholesale.

Darryl Highland, a lobster buyer at Cape Jaffa on the Limestone Coast, says the current price is more than double than this time last year, and it's the direct result of strong demand from China.

"It's just, you know, astronomical. You look at the fishermen's faces when they come in - they're like kids in the cookie jar," he says.

"Talking to the boss, he seems to think it'll stay static for a while, until perhaps Tasmania and Western Australia hit the market, then we could see a bit of a burst of the bubble then."
:::: Our price is always a bit behind SA, but half of that would be considered a great start to the season here, Seamisty


----------



## chops_a_must (15 November 2008)

No, I meant the Western Rock Lobster has always had quotas.


----------



## Glen48 (15 November 2008)

Being a Western Rock Lobster sounds dangerous.


----------



## privatename (15 November 2008)

Anything health related, people live longer so they are unwell for longer.


----------



## Wysiwyg (16 November 2008)

seamisty said:


> No previous quotas, just pot reductions on the west coast. SA has  quotas and seems to be working quite well, I will post a media article relevant to their fishery::::




Without seeming like butting in .... consider the situation in the town where I was born.

I remember dad could catch a hessian bag full of buck mud crabs in a day.Now over thirty years later catching one (1) is a lucky day out.


----------



## prawn_86 (16 November 2008)

Don't aim for high flying finance jobs...


----------



## MR. (16 November 2008)

Glen48 said:


> Any thing to do with cars is a dud unless you are Wheel man for Bank Robs which will be in demand soon, Today paper tells Hair dressers are booming.




Don't agree with cars.  New cars yes but not cars already owned.  Spare car parts will do OK everyone needs a car.  For the ones which are not machanically minded and don't fit the parts themselves to save a buck will still go to a "motor machanic".  My brother is targeting spare part sales now from home.  (bought the right property)  



CanOz said:


> Basic food processing. Everyone must eat and during downturns... less time is spent at the pub and cafe's, restaurants in Western countries.
> 
> Convienient simple processed foods like vegetables and potatoes do well.




Ha,  I have been tring to convince a mate of mine for a year now not to sell their fruit and Veg delivery business.  "everyone needs to eat and people will shop around"  He still has it for sale.  I think he is attracted to that 60k lump sum.  But there's nothing left for tomorrow.  I have thought perhaps I might run it from my place,  but a mate should try harder to convince him not to sell. Perhaps "CanOz" I should show him your post.



seamisty said:


> I used to be in the home hairdressing industry and I am approached on a daily basis by former clients who simply cannot afford salon prices any more. Rents, wages, super, operating costs and increased product costs and taxes have to be passed on to clients. I presume there are other industry related occup ns facing similar issues.Seamisty




We are in the middle of setting up a hairdressing salon from home.  My wife wanted to learn hairdressing then changed to massage.  I convinced her to do hairdressing for exactly the reason of this thread.  She becomes fully qualified at the end of the year via private coarse 2 years. 

Work from home.  Overheads can be kept low and there are also the tax deductions.


----------



## seamisty (16 November 2008)

chops_a_must said:


> No, I meant the Western Rock Lobster has always had quotas.



No chops, they have had pot reductions, not quotas but I believe it is a strong possibility in the near future. SA southern rock lobster is on quotas and that works well I think.Here is a recent article::::WA lobster fishers considering change to catch limits

Wednesday, 29/10/2008

The Western Australian rock lobster fishery is once again reconsidering moving from a pot to a quota system.

The issue has been raised and dismissed in the past, but with lobster numbers predicted to fall over the next few years, many fishermen say it's time to revisit the idea.

Pot numbers have been cut by almost a third, following research which indicates the annual lobster catch is predicted to fall from around 11,000 tonnes to just over 5000 tonnes within three years.

Opponents of the quota system say it will lead to an increase in the price per pot, making it too expensive for smaller fishers to buy more pots.

But those in favour of the system say quotas allow smaller fishers to remain viable.


----------



## nunthewiser (16 November 2008)

From the Geraldton Guardian


Meeting aims to stop fishing industry rumours

14th November 2008, 15:15 WST





Fishermen worried about the rumours and innuendo surrounding changes to the industry this year are encouraged to attend a meeting at Geraldton Golf Club on Sunday, November 16.

The meeting, hosted by members of the United Midwest Fishers Association, will offer a chance for UMFA members to dispel the rumours around town about legal action against the decision to impose a 15 per cent pot reduction on lobster fishermen, which was announced by Fisheries Minister Norman Moore late last month.

“There have been rumours going around that fishermen have paid up to $50,000 for legal advice, which is not true,” UMFA president Peter Burton said.

“My phone hasn’t stopped ringing about this, we only just got legal advice yesterday morning. 

"We decided the best way to bring fishermen up to date on what’s happening was an information meeting.

“We just want them to know that we are actively trying to get this further 15 per cent reduction overturned and there is hope."

Mr Burton said if the attendance on Sunday was not high enough, the association would have to rethink its strategy but it would not give up on the cause. 

Mr Burton said he and others believed that the information given to Mr Moore about the zero purelus count this year was premature.

“I was president from 1995 to 2002. One of the reasons I’m back in the position now is because my livelihood is jeopardised with an extra 30 per cent reduction; I won’t be fishing next year,” he said.

Mr Burton pointed out the stacks of lobster pots in his shed, almost 200 of them, as well as ropes and buoys covering the walls.

He said many of the pots would go unused this year, but they would still cost him money.

“All of these pots are supposed to be in the water, plus an extra 50," he said.

"I have 186 pots on my licence. On Saturday I will be allowed to pull 123 of them. 

"On December 1 I will only be allowed to pull 100. I have to pay for a licence of 186 to pull 100 pots.

“We also lease a lot of pots. What I pay in lease and licensing fees is around the best part of $120,000 and that’s before I even go to work this year."

The meeting starts at 4pm on Sunday and all fishermen are welcome.

MEGAN BAILEY


----------



## seamisty (16 November 2008)

Nunthewiser I am not invoved in this particular fishery but sometimes it can be just as big a financial burden working those pots and catching very little and possibly totally destroying the remaining stock recruitment in the process. This is only my opinion but I would prefer to give the fishery a chance to recover for future sustainability. However, this fishery affects a lot of people and there will always be controversy over management. I am interested to see the outcome. Seamisty


----------



## nunthewiser (16 November 2008)

seamisty said:


> Nunthewiser I am not invoved in this particular fishery but sometimes it can be just as big a financial burden working those pots and catching very little and possibly totally destroying the remaining stock recruitment in the process. This is only my opinion but I would prefer to give the fishery a chance to recover for future sustainability. However, this fishery affects a lot of people and there will always be controversy over management. I am interested to see the outcome. Seamisty




Yep the days of the crayfishermans sons having the newest clubsport each year in geraldton are long gone . A lot of the "old" crew up there have changed/merged/soldup and a new breed has entered , dont get me wrong in geraldton MANY of the old fishing familiys still out there making a living but the catches sure have changed.

i am not involved in the fishing industry but have been in the past and still in contact with many in that path up there 

just on a side note , many these days are having to go a LOT further for there catches too in the midwest namely" big bank" which is in some mighty trecherous waters where a few of the local crew with family will not go because money isnt everything

only talking of local knowledge cant really call it as undisputed facts as many up there go to "big bank" make a motza and still buying a new clubsport 

but the local reefs INCLUDING the abrolous island fishing grounds have seen its best days and  are no longer the rich productive grounds they once were


----------



## Naked shorts (16 November 2008)

debt collector


----------



## Pager (16 November 2008)

Traders have recession proof incomes/business,s 

As long as you trade both long and short have a robust system then as long as the market your trading moves you should do ok 

Maybe those trading Aussie stocks arnt too happy with the short selling ban in place but Futures and FX traders just to name 2 would be business as usual.

I'm a futures trader and if anything the higher volatility although giving me a lower win rate has actually increased my bottom line.


----------



## Pommiegranite (16 November 2008)

Soup kitchen owner.


----------



## sam76 (16 November 2008)

Naked shorts said:


> debt collector





You know what dude, I've spent the last week doing that for a process company here.

It is pretty scary.


----------



## Mofra (16 November 2008)

Government jobs, and any occupation with a niche skills shortage


----------



## Ageo (16 November 2008)

Centrelink? my brother inlaw always says his job is in high demand during tough economic times.... Perhaps alot of people needing government assistance?


----------



## MrBurns (16 November 2008)

Psychiatrists, their patients don't die or get better.


----------



## chops_a_must (16 November 2008)

MrBurns said:


> Psychiatrists, their patients don't die or get better.



Ha ha...

Quality.


----------



## Agentm (16 November 2008)

prostitution has always stood up to the test of time..

my view its always got something going up..


----------



## nunthewiser (16 November 2008)

Agentm said:


> prostitution has always stood up to the test of time..
> 
> my view its always got something going up..




This avenue has already been explored , i am currently looking for employees on a contract basis .

please contact a.nun for further details


----------



## Naked shorts (16 November 2008)

sam76 said:


> You know what dude, I've spent the last week doing that for a process company here.
> 
> It is pretty scary.




I don't know how you could do it... but I guess you would learn a few thing on how to avoid going into debt?


----------



## tayser (16 November 2008)

Technology jobs in the finance sector are likely to be ok somewhat: all these people the banks are going to sack will need to be replaced with something: middle management jobs and tasks can be replaced with IS solutions in many cases and technology is where banks make big savings.  Might not be contract work out there, but permanent jobs (in Melbourne at least) are still quite healthy in that sector.


----------



## son of baglimit (16 November 2008)

im amazed it took 30 posts for the obvious to appear.

well done mofra - public service.

it is never ever gonna be the most interesting job, the most career defining, but when the **** hits the fan, youll have a job, youll have income, and true its aint a lot, and never will be, but its basically guaranteed.

and it can be a good place to finish a career (becoming 60 that is) as the payout can be beneficial.


----------



## MR. (16 November 2008)

son of baglimit said:


> im amazed it took 30 posts for the obvious to appear.
> 
> well done mofra - public service.
> 
> ...




What?  Maybe I "am" greedy.  But the thread is "What jobs are recession proof" and the public service would be recession proof.


----------



## numbercruncher (17 November 2008)

Im not sure the public service as a whole - I think the Government is going to be forced to take to it with a meat axe if this recession gets juicy enough !

But Emergency services and Essential services would certainly be recession proof ..


----------



## miller (17 November 2008)

What about accountants? They are always needed for auditing and sorting through the bull****.


----------



## Muschu (17 November 2008)

I wonder how financial advisors are faring?


----------



## doctorj (17 November 2008)

miller said:


> What about accountants? They are always needed for auditing and sorting through the bull****.



Yes and no - it's true that they're always needed and even when things go bad, they're the last to close the doors, but the trouble is there are so many bloody accountants out there.  

Things are likely to be a bit harder in the professional services world for accountants too.  Fewer IPOs, hardly any M&A, downward pressure on audit fees and fewer projects like SAP role-outs.  I'm sure someone like Duckman would have a better idea of what's going on in Aus, but a lot of the Big 4 in London have a freeze on hiring (not even replacing those leaving) and about the only area that's doing any good is those in the corporate restructuring area of business advisory.


----------



## Temjin (17 November 2008)

Muschu said:


> I wonder how financial advisors are faring?




Senior levels with plenty of clients base are most likely safe and currently still in high demand. Gloom and doom are the bread and butters for financial advisors. It's not all about "investment" advices you know.  When ****s hit the fan, people would be looking for advises to manage their budget/debt and choose their income protection insurances and/or other risk management strategies. 

Though junior levels would suffer miserably. (sigh)  

And I agree with Pager that traders are essentially DEPRESSION PROOF if they have a positive expectancy multi-strategies/multi-markets trading system.


----------



## Grinder (17 November 2008)

With the AUD the way it is & international education being one our biggest exports I'd think working in an educational institution would be fairly safe.


----------



## agro (17 November 2008)

nunthewiser said:


> This avenue has already been explored , i am currently looking for employees on a contract basis .
> 
> please contact a.nun for further details




you might have better luck in a zoo


----------



## nunthewiser (17 November 2008)

agro said:


> you might have better luck in a zoo




i see another petty post directed at me from you darl

avaniceday


----------



## Sean K (17 November 2008)

What jobs are recession proof?

Undertaker.


----------



## prawn_86 (17 November 2008)

kennas said:


> What jobs are recession proof?
> 
> Undertaker.




There is actually a listed company that owns funeral homes. Cant think of the name at present.

Their earnings are pretty steady and should only increase with an ageing population


----------



## Judd (17 November 2008)

"There is actually a listed company that owns funeral homes. Cant think of the name at present."

Invocare (ASX Code is : IVC)

Certainly that is the sort of business which will not die a death through lack of customers.


----------



## Pager (17 November 2008)

prawn_86 said:


> There is actually a listed company that owns funeral homes. Cant think of the name at present.
> 
> Their earnings are pretty steady and should only increase with an ageing population




IVC, Invocare, there price is about $5 down from about $7 in June, so fairing better than most but still taking a hit, was about $4-25 a few weeks ago.

Down 8 cents today as i type to $4-90.


----------



## refined silver (17 November 2008)

nunthewiser said:


> becoming a hooker crossed my mind




True, there's always demand, however its not at the same price. 

Supply also increases, as sadly in very severe times some do it for survival. 

In Weimar Germany and the depression at the end the 20s and early 30s that brought Hitler to power, prosititution increased massively around the tent cities and shanty towns on the outskirts of cities, but it was survival wages not glamour wages.


----------



## nunthewiser (17 November 2008)

Debt collection 

CLH oz listed , counter cyclical?


----------



## nunthewiser (17 November 2008)

refined silver said:


> True, there's always demand, however its not at the same price.
> 
> Supply also increases, as sadly in very severe times some do it for survival.
> 
> In Weimar Germany and the depression at the end the 20s and early 30s that brought Hitler to power, prosititution increased massively around the tent cities and shanty towns on the outskirts of cities, but it was survival wages not glamour wages.




yep sadly was the only way to put food on the table


----------



## chops_a_must (17 November 2008)

refined silver said:


> True, there's always demand, however its not at the same price.
> 
> Supply also increases, as sadly in very severe times some do it for survival.



As I always say in regards to this, "buy low, sell high".


----------



## Pager (17 November 2008)

nunthewiser said:


> yep sadly was the only way to put food on the table




And sadly still happening in countries like Thailand, Cambodia and Indonesia just to mention 3, anyone been on holiday particualy the males and been propositioned when the wife/girlfriend wasn't looking, happened to me daily on my last trip to Bali by the girls outside the massage places in Kuta.

The cost was about $20 or $30 from what they were trying to tell me, obviously i declined but found it very sad some of these girls were prepared to shag me for a few $ as they were desperate for some cash.


----------



## tommymac (18 November 2008)

Temjin said:


> Senior levels with plenty of clients base are most likely safe and currently still in high demand. Gloom and doom are the bread and butters for financial advisors. It's not all about "investment" advices you know.  When ****s hit the fan, people would be looking for advises to manage their budget/debt and choose their income protection insurances and/or other risk management strategies.
> 
> Though junior levels would suffer miserably. (sigh)




I'm in the financial planning industry and have just been made redundant. Because most advisers work from commission based on funds under management, when the market falls by 20 - 30% (or more), their income falls by a similar, although slightly lesser amount.  And yes it is the junior levels that suffer.

As for jobs that are recession proof, all I can say is I won't be looking at another small firm (if I get the choice).


----------



## Temjin (18 November 2008)

tommymac said:


> I'm in the financial planning industry and have just been made redundant. Because most advisers work from commission based on funds under management, when the market falls by 20 - 30% (or more), their income falls by a similar, although slightly lesser amount.  And yes it is the junior levels that suffer.
> 
> As for jobs that are recession proof, all I can say is I won't be looking at another small firm (if I get the choice).




I'm sorry to hear that. 

Just curious, how long have you been in the industry? 

There are still plenty (or at least there are some!) senior financial planners job being advertised out there.


----------



## joeyr46 (18 November 2008)

Anything to do with security , alarm and CCTV installations and probably security guards getting paid might be the real issue


----------



## Gundini (18 November 2008)

Agree with above, 

but also any job where you don't have to be told what to do next. These people will always make more money.

In that I mean, it is not the job that is recession proof, it's the individual qualities of that person in that job! 

If you are in a job, and aware of economic conditions and their effects on your employer, you are way ahead of those who are not. 

In times of crisis, your boss would want you to work hard and smart, be frugal, and understanding. It also never hurts to be a step ahead.

You will never lose you job doing this!


----------



## prawn_86 (18 November 2008)

tommymac said:


> As for jobs that are recession proof, all I can say is I won't be looking at another small firm (if I get the choice).




Yeh im sorry to hear that too.

On a lighter (maybe) note i dont think a bigger firm would have heloed. Citibank cutting 50000 jbs and mac bank hinting at job cuts too.

A Masters is looking more and more likely for myself....


----------



## Dowdy (18 November 2008)

It's not about finding a job that recession proof - it's about finding a job that is a boom during a recession. 

I'm talking about being a debt collector. 

Or you can be an auctioneer to sell off their repossessed stuff. :


----------



## Gundini (18 November 2008)

Dowdy said:


> It's not about finding a job that recession proof - it's about finding a job that is a boom during a recession.
> 
> I'm talking about being a debt collector.
> 
> Or you can be an auctioneer to sell off their repossessed stuff. :




Funny that! I was thinking tonight about being a Gold collector, like a pawn shop but upmarket sleezebag, "cash for gold", or something like that...

Not sure I could live with myself though


----------



## nunthewiser (18 November 2008)

Gundini said:


> Funny that! I was thinking tonight about being a Gold collector, like a pawn shop but upmarket sleezebag, "cash for gold", or something like that...
> 
> Not sure I could live with myself though




good money in hockshops an upmarket sleazebag once told me


----------



## tommymac (19 November 2008)

Temjin said:


> I'm sorry to hear that.
> 
> Just curious, how long have you been in the industry?
> 
> There are still plenty (or at least there are some!) senior financial planners job being advertised out there.




Thanks.

I've been in the industry for five years, this job two.

Yes there are plenty of jobs out there so I'm not too worried. And I'm only 25 so its not going to put a big dent in my financial future. More than likely provide me with valuable experiences.


----------



## Pairs Trader (19 November 2008)

Short selling stocks is recession proof.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (19 November 2008)

Not as much as a job ,but sound advice I was given once by a English Lord ......BUY in the recession and save in the boom time.
But as for a job ? grrrrr DENTIST the longer you delay the more you 
pa(y)in !!!!!


----------



## white_crane (20 November 2008)

"In this world nothing can be certain, except death and taxes." - Benjamin Franklin, 1789.


I would suggest the taxman and the undertaker are guaranteed a job.


----------



## jeflin (20 November 2008)

A barber is pretty recession proof. Good or bad times, your hair will grow out and you will need to pay him a visit.


----------



## Calliope (21 November 2008)

I would suggest that piracy on the high seas is an adventurous, safe, well-paying, protected occupation in a growth industry.


----------



## cuttlefish (26 November 2008)

Calliope said:


> I would suggest that piracy on the high seas is an adventurous, safe, well-paying, protected occupation in a growth industry.




Apparently pays more than being the CEO of a US investment bank too!


(and you get to drive a big ship full of oil ).


----------



## Julia (26 November 2008)

A psychologist friend remarked today that her business booms in times like these.


----------



## numbercruncher (27 November 2008)

Yes seems debt collectors are creaming it !! Breaka swillin, Malloo drivin bogans hitting the floor everywhere apparently !



> YOUNG working men in fast, expensive cars, commonly known as cashed-up bogans, are being forced to hand back their hotted-up utes and other possessions as the global financial crisis hits Australia's most dynamic economy.
> 
> A rise in the number of cars and homes being repossessed has resulted in a business boom for debt collectors, who are predicting even stronger growth after Christmas, The Australian reports.




http://www.news.com.au/business/money/story/0,28323,24714274-5017313,00.html


----------



## Ashsaege (27 November 2008)

Being Prime Minister seems to be recession proof... im sure he will continue to jetset around the world and enjoy the fruits of *our *labour!


----------



## Smurf1976 (27 November 2008)

jeflin said:


> A barber is pretty recession proof. Good or bad times, your hair will grow out and you will need to pay him a visit.



Unless the stress of it all just makes your hair fall out...

Actually, there's a thought. My hair's been falling out anyway during the economic boom so maybe a recession in the economy will stop the recession of my hair? Yeah I know, wishful thinking... :


----------



## Jikx (27 November 2008)

I work in an Accounting Audit firm, and all the support services (such as tax, risk advisory) are being culled significantly. 

Auditors are the last to go, since all companies must be audited. But when we do, you really know the proverbial $#!+ has hit the fan.


----------



## Dowdy (27 November 2008)

The head of the federal reserve is recession proof.

If he needs more money, he'll just print up some more


----------



## joeyr46 (27 November 2008)

How about administrators for bankrupt companies


----------



## psychic (31 January 2009)

I was just about to start a finance degree, but I will no longer be taking up the offer. This recession seems very severe, I cannot see that in 3 years time when I graduate that I will have any chance in getting a finance related job.

I just got a job in a government hospital, seems like a wise choice.  People still get sick throughout a recession.  I really feel sorry for the the poor bastards studying finance and are graduating over coming months.  Not a chance in hell of getting a job, flush that degree down the toilet


----------



## springhill (31 January 2009)

Anything in the defence (attack? 50 odd years since we had to defend our country, but spent plenty of time OS) forces, Govt always needs more servicemen for Afghanistan, Iraq, peace keeping forces. Over here in the West the Navy has been particularly proactive in recruitment, especially in the mining & country towns.
Earn my living working on the family orchard. Cant see that going bad over the next few years. Only around 150 orchards left, compared to around 400 6-7 years ago and there arent too many being started due to massive setup costs. Quality Aust grown produce will always sell


----------



## numbercruncher (1 February 2009)

springhill said:


> Quality Aust grown produce will always sell





I agree ....

I hunt out Aussie food products and reject dodgy overseas offerings as much as posible ...


----------



## knocker (1 February 2009)

How about funeral director. lol lots of people will be slashing their wrists in the coming year lol


----------



## MR. (1 February 2009)

knocker said:


> How about funeral director. lol lots of people will be slashing their wrists in the coming year lol




Funerals yes, but

Terrible comment!

Because it was their fault or someone elses?  
Or did they just get caught up in it all with so many others?  

Love the LOL, Good luck my friend you know what they say:


----------



## Lantern (1 February 2009)

Well I haven't read the entire thread, but renewable energy is doing OK at the moment. Next couple of years feel promising, in so much as I'm fairly sure I'll still have a job, (50+ now, been in the game 20+ years). Public is becoming much more aware as well.


----------



## honey85 (1 February 2009)

In reply to OP's original question, I think recession proof job is as a postgrad student. You get paid and the probability of getting fired is comparatively lower. I am one myself


----------



## prawn_86 (1 February 2009)

honey85 said:


> In reply to OP's original question, I think recession proof job is as a postgrad student. You get paid and the probability of getting fired is comparatively lower. I am one myself




How do you get paid? Scholarships? Or do you work as a tutor?


----------

